# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slecht slapen

## Imuy

Hallo,
Ik heb al een tijd last van slecht slapen en vermoeidheid! ik heb me zelf al getest op pfeiffer en bloed armoede. zelf nog op ziekte van lyme.
ik slaap nu ongeveer maar 4 tot 5 uur per dag en soms ook helemaal niet. overdag kan ik gewoon alles en voel ik me wel fit maar mijn lichaam is ook weer heel moe.. weet iemand wat dat zou kunnen zijn?
En wat ik tegen mijn slaap probleem kan doen? liefst geen slaap pillen!

----------


## Leontien

Door het slechte slapen, kun je heel vermoeid raken. Het wordt zo'n visuele cirkel. Ik heb ook periodes waarin ik slecht slaap. Ik heb nu geprobeerd om yoga-oefeningen te doen voor het slapen gaan, speciaal daarvoor. Het werkt bij mij wel. 

Ik doe twee oefeningen:
1. Je staat met beide benen op heupbreedte op de grond. Je strekt bij inademen de armen in de lucht. Bij uitademen ga je met gestrekte rug naar beneden. Als je de handen niet op de grond kan krijgen, hou je je knieholtes vast. Zo blijf je twee minuten staan. Elke keer wanneer je uitademt, merk je dat je verder naar beneden kan komen. Na die twee minuten ga je met gestrekte rug en armen omhoog bij inademen. Bij uitademen leg je de armen naast je neer.

2. Zoek een muur of deur op. Ga zo dicht mogelijk zitten bij de rand van de muur of deur. Dan ga je op je rug liggen met de benen tegen de muur in de lucht. Als je dit vaker doet, kun je steeds dichter tegen de rand van de muur of deur liggen. Dit hou je vijf minuten vol.

Door deze oefeningen raak ik ontspannen en is mijn hoofd niet meer zo wakker. Hopelijk werkt het bij jou ook?

----------


## Imuy

Ja bedankt! ik ga het vanavond even proberen kijken of dat helpt! ik heb ook die nieuwe thee gekocht. uhh slaapthee heet dat. dat zag ik een keer op de reclame dus dat ga ik ook is proberen.

----------


## D1ana

Die thee (van pickwick zeker?) bevat heel weinig kruiden en van slechte kwaliteit (in theezakjes zit vaak alleen gruis). Probeer eens een echt kruidenproduct van Herbella. Dat zijn ook slaapkruiden maar in hoge dosis en van goede kwaliteit (biologisch ook). Dat levert echt betere resultaten! Hier is het linkje  :Smile:

----------


## Imuy

Ik heb nu al paar weken van alles geprobeerd, Thee zelfs die oefeningen. maar er veranderd niks.
ik dacht paar dagen geleden nog dat ik vroeg naar bed zou gaan, ik ging rond half 10 maar ik lag tot 2 uur klaar wakker met mijn ogen open nog in bed niks te doen..
HELP ik moet echt een keer slapen!

----------


## D1ana

Werkten zelfs die kruidenzakjes niet? Ga je wel altijd op hetzelfde moment naar bed en uit bed? Een ritme ontwikkelen is heel belangrijk, ook als je in het begin niet slaapt.

----------


## Imuy

ja ik ga nu standaard 11 uur naar bed. maar het lukt gewoon niet om te slapen want dan slaap ik ongeveer om 2 uur en dan word ik weer 4 uur wakker en slaap ik weer en dan weer 5 uur wakker en dan slaap ik weer. maar word nu wel standaard tussen 9 en 10 uur wakker. ik snap er niks van. ik fitness elke avond een uurtje.. want ze zeggen dat sporten voor het slapen gaan goed voor je is maar dat lukt ook niet.

----------


## DokterFlip

Sporten voor het slapen werkt voor de ene persoon uitstekend, maar bij een ander kan het juist contraproductief werken. Er zijn namelijk veel mensen die juist extra energie krijgen van sporten. Als dat voor jou geldt, moet je dus juist _niet_ sporten in de drie uur voordat je wilt gaan slapen.

Wat helpt om de slaap te vatten is een vast ritme aanhouden. Elke dag op dezelfde tijd opstaan, elke dag op dezelfde tijd naar bed. Geen middagslaapjes - of, als dat toch nodig is, elke dag op dezelfde tijd een middagslaapje houden.

Tot slot werkt het heel goed als je rekening houdt met het licht dat je ziet in de anderhalf uur voordat je gaat slapen. Fel blauw-wit licht houdt ons wakker (want dat is de kleur van de heldere hemel), terwijl zwak geel-oranje licht ons vertelt dat het tijd wordt om te gaan slapen (want dat is de kleur van de zonsondergang). Het probleem van de moderne mens is dat veel lampen een fel wit licht geven. Beeldschermen zijn nog erger, die geven een blauw-wit licht. Dat heb je niet in de gaten als je ernaar kijkt, maar ga 's avonds na het donker maar eens de straat op en kijk naar de kleuren van alle flikkerende televisieschermen van al je buren: die zijn allemaal blauw-wit!

Kijk dus de laatste anderhalf uur voordat je gaat slapen niet meer naar een beeldscherm. Dus geen computer en geen televisie. Draai alle felwitte lampen uit en zet alleen nog maar zacht brandende, gelige lampen aan. Die oude gloeilampen van 40 Watt zijn daar uitstekend geschikt voor! Lees een boek, ga handwerken, doe een spelletje - als het maar iets is dat _voor jou_ rustgevend is. Ga dan naar bed, en denk er ook dan aan dat je geen felwitte lampen meer aandoet - ook niet heel even in de douche of zo.

Succes!

----------


## Imuy

het is tegenwoordig ook dat ik tussen door heel veel wakker word.. ik wordt vaak om het uur wakker enzo. Hoe kan ik dat dan het beste verhelpen?

----------


## DokterFlip

Daar is geen algemeen antwoord op te geven zonder jou en jouw situatie door en door te kennen.

Misschien zijn er geluiden waar je wakker van wordt. Dat kunnen geluiden uit de omgeving zijn, het kan ook je partner zijn.

Misschien is de temperatuur niet goed. Te warm slapen is niet goed, dan slaap je heel licht en word je telkens wakker. Te koud slapen is echter ook niet goed, want kou tijdens de slaap is voor het lichaam onbewust een alarmsignaal en dat zorgt ervoor dat je wakker wordt. Dit is vooral lastig als de temperatuur in de slaapkamer gedurende de nacht verandert, want dan word je altijd wakker. Als je dan niet in de gaten hebt dat dat komt doordat het kouder (of misschien juist warmer) is geworden, zul je de rest van de nacht telkens opnieuw wakker blijven worden.

Misschien heb je last van slaap-apneu. Heb je wel eens gekeken, of aan je partner gevraagd, of dat zo zou kunnen zijn? Vaak merk je alleen maar dat je vaak wakker wordt in de nacht, en sommige mensen merken zelfs dat niet maar zijn alleen maar heel erg moe de volgende dag.

Misschien ben je een piekeraar. Dan blijven er maar gedachten opkomen waar je mee gaat slapen, maar diezelfde gedachten zorgen er ook voor dat je niet echt in slaap komt maar na korte tijd wakker wordt. Afhankelijk van de oorzaak van het piekeren kun je jezelf trainen dat niet meer te doen. Als het slechts om gedachten gaat aan "morgen niet vergeten de was te doen" of zo, leg dan een notitieblokje naast je bed. Zodra zo'n gedachte opkomt kun je die opschrijven. Dan is die gedachte weg, want je weet nu zeker dat je dit niet zult vergeten (je hebt het immers opgeschreven), dus nu kun je met een gerust hart ontspannen gaan slapen.

Misschien heb je een telefoon naast je bed liggen. Op zich kan dat geen kwaad, maar onbewust weet je dat je elk moment een belletje of een SMSje kunt ontvangen. Onbewust blijf je dan alert, net als wanneer je een baby hebt die elk moment zou kunnen gaan huilen. Een baby kun je niet wegleggen of uitzetten, een telefoon wel, dus doe dat vooral.

Tot slot kan het helpen om je geen zorgen meer te maken. Dat heeft mij geholpen in een tijd dat ik zelf regelmatig wakker werd, vaak om vier uur in de ochtend. Ik wist dat ik dan nog twee uur kon slapen, en ik "moest" heel erg hard mijn best doen om te slapen want ik had maar beperkte tijd (slechts twee uur). Die zelfopgelegde slaap-dwang zorgde er natuurlijk voor dat ik zo gespannen was dat ik juist niet meer kon slapen. Ik heb mezelf toen getraind om als ik wakker werd niet meer te kijken hoe laat het was, me geen zorgen te maken, en ofwel nergens aan te denken ofwel te gaan "dagdromen" over iets ontspannends. Vanaf dat moment werd ik nog wel wakker, maar sliep ik binnen een kwartier weer verder. Misschien helpt dit jou ook.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets in herkent, en dat je er wat mee kunt doen. Succes!

----------


## Jeroen1964

Imuy,

Slecht slapen kan een hel zijn maar ook een waarschuwing, ga naar je huisarts om er over te praten, is je bloed al getest, 
testen op in ieder geval diabetes, dan kan dr. Flip ook gelijk hebben met slaapapneu, er zijn meer ziektes die met slapeloosheid te 
maken kunnen hebben dus ga naar die huisarts.
Verder probeer zo'n relaxbril van stof om het zwart echt voor ogen te hebben, leg mobiel weg( uit of niet in slaapkamer), eet niet te laat, parkeer gepieker op een notitieblok en agendeer één keer per week één of meer uurtjes om dat gepieker op je gewone agenda te zetten, zo parkeer je zorgen op een makkelijke wijze. Welterusten.

----------


## Adike

Vooral je niet druk maken, als je ligt rust je ook uit. Als natuurgeneeskundige, homeopaat en psychosociale zorgverlener zou ik wel willen kijken hoe we het op kunnen lossen.

----------

